# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Have you  been diagnosed

## Frogger

Has anyone been officially diagnosed or treated with social anxiety? Don't know whether to approach the subject with my doctor about anxiety issues.

----------


## Yossarian

I have never been diagnosed.

----------


## CeCe

I have been told I had SA by a doctor. but no treatment for it.

----------


## JustAShadow

I'm assuming I was.  I told my therapist (who I was seeing for an unrelated matter) about how social interaction was difficult and caused anxiety, and she referred me to a psychiatrist who prescribed me Paxil.  He never came out and said I had the diagnosis social phobia though, just told me he was giving me the drug to manage my anxiety.

----------


## Jason

Yes

----------


## L

Yeah - just under 3 years ago

----------


## Coffee

Yeah. I didn't know I had it before I was diagnosed. And I am on meds for it, and did CBT. It's a good idea to bring it up with your doctor just in case it's something else, and so you can get proper medication if you want it.

----------


## teemo

i agree with the last post. I have been diagnosed and really there's no point not to bring it up with him. You can get put onto psychologists for help, get medication etc. I don't know how your anxiety is, maybe it's not problematic for you enough to need meds or anything, but if that's the case, still no harm bringing it up

----------


## EnjoyLife

nope.

----------


## Dane

Yes.

----------


## Cage

no

----------


## est

yas...i haved.

----------


## Antidote

Yes. I self-diagnosed myself first after reading the DSM. Then it was confirmed a decade later by a GP and a medical / psychiatric team.

----------

